# Queen rearing caledar wheel



## BeeOne (Jun 4, 2015)

Betterbee had them for free at EAS. They had advertising for Lyson on the back.


----------



## Knucs (Jun 13, 2016)

Not a visual wheel but see if you like this...
http://www.chitwoodfamilyfarm.com/bees.html


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

http://www.susquehannabeekeepers.com/pdfs/Queen_Rearing_Calendar_Wheel.pdf


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

If I remember correctly, Marla Spivak has a wheel in this....


http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Successful-Queen-Rearing-Short-Course-Book/productinfo/337/


----------



## Billybob (Apr 11, 2016)

Thank you so very much. I'm a new beekeeper in KY and it appears one of my hives superceded. Thanks for t0 link to the wheel.


----------

